# Crab apple Scourge.. Need help from the pros...



## Robertesq1 (Jun 27, 2010)

Second year in a row killing all my crab apples does anyone know what this is???


----------



## ct greenman (Jun 27, 2010)

It's cedar apple rust


----------



## ATH (Jun 27, 2010)

Probably cedar-apple rust. (Maybe cedar-quince rust or cedar-hawthorn rust)


Edit to add: Guess I'm just a little too slow to the punch!


----------



## Robertesq1 (Jun 27, 2010)

It's not on the leaves and it is not flat its like little growths rising out of the apples...


----------



## ct greenman (Jun 27, 2010)

It is on the leaves I see it in the pic. The growths on the apples are the cedar apple rust also. The rust color stain on the leaf is another sign.


----------



## Robertesq1 (Jun 27, 2010)

dang.... I think your right. Second year in a row not a single crab made it:censored:


----------



## ct greenman (Jun 27, 2010)

Spray with fungicide at bud break and most fungicides will require a second and third treatment every 15 days or so. That should help.


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 27, 2010)

Yech!!!!

The fungus overwinters in the infected fruit and debris on the orchard floor.

Consider a systemic fungicide now to reduce the damage this year and the amount of spores that are gonna fly next spring.

Good old Indar is hard to beat as a GP systemic, but it ain't cheap. Check with your local state Ag extension, as there might be an alternative.

Haul all of your prunings out of the area and burn them, and till the ground in the orchard this fall and early spring before bud break.

Ya also might want to do a little scouting nearby.
Possibly a tree or two that have gone Feral, or an abandoned orchard possibly?

It's been a long time since I farted around with apples, but even back then it seemed like everything on the planet wanted to infect, eat, or destroy them, and the spraying never stops LOL!!


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Urban Forester (Jun 28, 2010)

You may also want to take a shot at finding the alternate, an infected cedar or juniper within 1/4 mile of your tree. it will have orange 1 to 2" long stem cankers slighly before the rust begins to show in your crabapple. Removal of the alternate will go a long way in reducing the infectious inoculum. If its only one cedar, and its owner will let you remove it...


----------



## ct greenman (Jun 28, 2010)

Urban Forester said:


> You may also want to take a shot at finding the alternate, an infected cedar or juniper within 1/4 mile of your tree. it will have orange 1 to 2" long stem cankers slighly before the rust begins to show in your crabapple. Removal of the alternate will go a long way in reducing the infectious inoculum. If its only one cedar, and its owner will let you remove it...



Yes that is true treating the cedar and juniper on your property with fungicide may also help. Spores can travel long distances though.


----------

